# Josef van Wissem



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys dont like his works, i think is lute strike an emotional cord in me, is duo whit Jarmusch are awesome too, mystery of heaven. is quite nice , i have post on him allready but no one answer maybe because i spell Joseph instead of josef.

Anyway if i like his work what should i pick up, any other artist that is similar?

:tiphat:


----------

